# introducing mice



## x.Laura.x (May 26, 2009)

Hi,

I've recently adopted 3 does from the RSPCA and already have 2 does and i am planning on putting them altogether in a week or so...i've put the cages next to each other so they can have a look and my 2 older does have been climbing up the cage like mad trying to look at the 3 new girls and they have been chewing the cage to pieces!! I'm not sure if this is normal and if its anxiety or excitement? I'm not sure what to do. My 3 new girls don't seem bothered at all and haven't really payed much attention to my other girlies but im just wondering the fact as to why my older 2 girls are suddenly chewing everything to shreds?! they've never done this before!

I've never introduced mice before so im all new to this!

Any suggestions would be great!!

thanx

Laura


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

If they're all does then intros shouldn't be too much of a problem. All you have to do is make sure they go into a clean cage that doesn't smell of either group (rearranged so the layout is new too) and keep an eye on them. There isn't usually much to see, some sniffing of bums and occasionally chasing round or squeaking from submissive does but that's about it. It's rare that does hate each other and cause injury.


----------



## calimiller13 (Jul 13, 2009)

Like the person above me stated, just clean the cage and put new bedding in and rearrange the objects in the tank so it's no one's "territory". Then, no one will feel the need to defend it and other than a few small bickerings, they should get along fine.


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

This thread has been helpful to me - I have three does at the moment but the cage is huge and will happily take a few more, it will be nice to be able to get a few more in the future and mix them.


----------

